

Ask HN: Would an interactive resume be good? - NTH

I'm a college student about to graduate, and I'm considering a more interactive resume/cv than the typical list of prior experience/skills/etc. Ideas I have include:<p>* links to my projects that I mention
* a slider to change the level of detail on the page
* an accordion text box sharing my thoughts on the various techs/tools I list<p>Would this be interesting to a recruiter / potential employer, or just gimmicky? Or would the features be entirely useless?
======
adamjleonard
I've found that my interactive resume has been really praised upon, so it
seems it does work. You will need a doc version of it as some people do
require it. I would give it a try, have a designer make it look pretty and you
are all set! (If you aren't a designer yourself)

